# Clear oil



## Daryl333 (Nov 11, 2020)

I just purchased a Craftsman 243CC
2 Stage Snowblower.
I checked the Oil level with was good but the Oil was clear. I'm not to up on Snowblowers so since most Oils are Brownish colored I'm wondering what Oil (clear)would be in my brand new machine?
And should I change it out for known brand?
Thx,
Daryl


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

It may very well be 'break-in' oil, lighter to allow proper mating of internal parts during the first few hours of run time.

What does your Owner's manual say?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
today most motors are loaded with a semi/blend break in oil from the factory, it is clear at first till it picks up combustion and wear contaminants 
leave it in till you have about 5 hours on it than change it to a full syntech 5w30 or what ever your owners manual tells you to use.
wish you luck with your new back saver


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

new oil should be pretty much clear,

it will get darker after an hour or so of use,

when i change my oil sometimes i find it hard to see on the dipstick at first


----------



## Daryl333 (Nov 11, 2020)

Okay. 
Thx guys for the prompt replies.
It is a break in Oil to be replaced after 5 hours or run time.
Made the Newbie mistake of not checking the manual first.
Can"t believe I did that. Lol
Daryl


----------

